# Black Rohm?



## mattg34 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, i am hoping that someone can help me identify my recent purchase that I was told it is a black rohm. We ordered it when it was 3.5 in and have had it about 6 months.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

pictures are not clear enough but if i had to take a guess id say, rhombeus


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

where did you buy it from? are you able to find out where it was collected? 
rhombs are hard to identify without those things. otherwise you have what I call I generic rhomb. silver, diamond shaped. there may be a few unique characteristics. but its like buying an African cichlid out of a misc. tank. 
fish looks great though


----------

